# Ribbing?



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

I'm still trying to figure this out. I cast on 40 stiches for my k2 p2 and every row I've done ends in p2. Maybey I have on the wrong number of stitches? TYIA


----------



## rileyjo (Feb 14, 2005)

And every row starts with K2....It's okay.

I started a pair of mittens last night with 40 stitches in K2, P2 ribbing. Things are the way they are supposed to be.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Ok thats good! I got confused because when I count the stiches by k2 p2 I thought I kept getting k2 at the end. I am so bad at math it's not funny. Thanks for making me feel better now I can do this when the power goes out.


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

k2p2, sets of 4 stitches. Starting out with 40 stitches will give you 10 repeats. So you'll always end on a purl (end of the set) and start with a knit. It's all good.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Thanks, I did 5 rows and it looks nothig like ribbing to me. Maybe it's because the yarn is so bright it takes away from the ribbing. I'll keep going because I don't think I'm doing this wrong.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Look at your stitches. They should be in columns that look the same. Two knit stitches in a ridge, then two purl stitches in a ridge. Can you take a picture and post it for us?


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Thanks Frazzel, here are pics.
















.

Please let me know if my pics aren't too good. It was kind of hard to do by myself.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Something looks off.
When you go across the first row, you k2p2, ending with a p2. When turn and do the second row, you k2 p2 and so on. But it almost looks like you have a few p's and k's mixed up.
Hmmm, do a couple more rows. I might not be seeing it right...


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

I was thinking it almost looked like a seed stitch. 
I agree, knit more and see what it looks like, and do another picture.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

hercsmama said:


> Something looks off.
> When you go across the first row, you k2p2, ending with a p2. When turn and do the second row, you k2 p2 and so on. But it almost looks like you have a few p's and k's mixed up.
> Hmmm, do a couple more rows. I might not be seeing it right...


You just k2 p2 the whole 40 stitches right? I'll do a few more rows and then take pics agian.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

It almost looks like you are K2,P2 in one direction and then purling the other. Can you look at your stitches and tell a knit from a purl stitch?


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Marchwind said:


> It almost looks like you are K2,P2 in one direction and then purling the other. Can you look at your stitches and tell a knit from a purl stitch?


Im confused agian. Yes I can tell the difference between the knit and purls. The knits wear v necks the purls turtle necks. I feel like I'm learning seed stitch all over agian and Im holding the yarn wrong or something. Only I could make something so easy complicated. I did 2 more rows and here I am.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Actually, that looks exactly right. It is harder to see because of the variegation in the yarn, but I think you've got it!

See the column of stitches right by your pinky in the picture? That's a column of knits. Yay! Beside it is a column of purls. If the whole thing looks like that, well, that's what ribbing looks like!

When you have more fabric there, it will kinda collapse sideways and you will only see the knit ridges with kind of a dip between, the purls sorta 'hide' as it squishes in side to side.

Carry on, you've got it!


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

That yarn does make it tricky to see!


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

I always get confused with ribbing when I'm doing the first few rows, cuz it just doesn't look right. Just keep going, and it'll look 'right' soon!

good job!


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

frazzlehead said:


> Actually, that looks exactly right. It is harder to see because of the variegation in the yarn, but I think you've got it!
> 
> See the column of stitches right by your pinky in the picture? That's a column of knits. Yay! Beside it is a column of purls. If the whole thing looks like that, well, that's what ribbing looks like!
> 
> ...


If there was a love button you would have got it for this post! so glad I didn't frog it and kept going.:rock:


----------



## netskyblue (Jul 25, 2012)

It will pull together more once you get farther in, and the end of your work gets farther from the needle. Being on the needle stretches it out.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

That looks great!


----------



## Chaty (Apr 4, 2008)

Looks good ...so what ya making???


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

:banana:
That last pic looks great!


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Chaty said:


> Looks good ...so what ya making???


On my other thread http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/country-homemaking/fiber-arts/461446-what-size-needles.html Marchwind suggested a pillow since I only have 3oz of yarn. I think that suits me just fine. Thanks for all the encouragement and help. You ladies are awesome!


----------



## mistletoad (Apr 17, 2003)

It looks to me as though the last 4 rows are right, but there are mistakes in the rows before that. I would frog it now and restart. 
I had scribbled on your picture to show where I think the problems are.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

mistletoad said:


> It looks to me as though the last 4 rows are right, but there are mistakes in the rows before that. I would frog it now and restart.
> I had scribbled on your picture to show where I think the problems are.


I think what happened was I was trying to weaving the tail in. That's why it looks all bumpy and messed up, at least I think it is.
Besides telling me were my mistakes are do those markers mean anything. Like a k or p?


----------



## mistletoad (Apr 17, 2003)

The markers don't mean anything other than showing what appear to be knit stitches in a column as they should be - the V's and purl stitches where they shouldn't be - the ='s. I thought it would be easier than trying to explain, sorry if it wasn't.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

mistletoad said:


> The markers don't mean anything other than showing what appear to be knit stitches in a column as they should be - the V's and purl stitches where they shouldn't be - the ='s. I thought it would be easier than trying to explain, sorry if it wasn't.


Ah I got it now thanks!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

You don't have to rip it out though. If it were me, I might just leave it, you will be the only one who knows it is there and it will be a good reminder just how far you've come. I think your pillow will be very cheerful and snuggly when you finish.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Marchwind said:


> You don't have to rip it out though. If it were me, I might just leave it, you will be the only one who knows it is there and it will be a good reminder just how far you've come. I think your pillow will be very cheerful and snuggly when you finish.


Thank you so much! I've already frogged it so many times, I can't count them. This pillow will be quite special to me because it was knit during a difficult time in my life. It's really comming together now, I can see the ribbing. I am so happy to add that to my knitting skill set. I will take more pics I come along.:banana:


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

I just finished my first 1oz skein of yarn so I thought I would show you my progress.









I have two more skeins then I am out of wool. I do see my mistakes alot better now but I think for a first try it's not too bad. Plus I really like the colors.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

That is VERY cheerful! Great job!

Bright colours like that hide the odd mistake, too.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Looking good! Love the colors.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

You do know that a mistake isn't a mistake if you make it regularly. It then becomes a part of the design rather than a design flaw . There are always ways of looking at things differently.

Agree with Frazzle that is so cheerful


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Great job!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Just keep knitting!


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Thanks al!


----------

